# McDonalds says fast food unhealthy



## rkunsaw (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't know which is worse, the food or the stupidity of posting this on the web.

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/mcdonalds-removes-worker-fast-food-153209658.html


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 27, 2013)

Something weird is happening in the marketing industry.  Are they all having conscience attacks?  Or are they just smug that they've led us far enough up the garden path that we don't even warrant a bit of effort on their part any more?  As the commentary said, I can't believe Macca's pay these people to do their PR.  With 'friends' like that...... 
:lofl:


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 27, 2013)

Now the secret is out ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 27, 2013)

I think Ronald should pay more attention to business than to his new "Happy Meals" ...


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 27, 2013)

Well I'll be dipped, you mean shoving greasy cheeseburgers and french fries in your pie hole is not healthy !?


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 27, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> Well I'll be dipped, you mean shoving greasy cheeseburgers and french fries in your pie hole is not healthy !?



Yeah, who'd a thunk it..maybe by giving the burger flippers a raise to $15 an hour they might get an edjumacashun and figger those things out, d'ya think?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 27, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Yeah, who'd a thunk it..maybe by giving the burger flippers a raise to $15 an hour they might get an edjumacashun and figger those things out, d'ya think?



Based upon the Mickey D's workers I've dealt with, you could pay them the same as the CEO of GM and they _still_ wouldn't be any the wiser ...


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 27, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Yeah, who'd a thunk it..maybe by giving the burger flippers a raise to $15 an hour they might get an edjumacashun and figger those things out, d'ya think?


McDonalds's seems to be as good of an employer as Wal-Mart!

You know if people want good cheap fast food, then listen up folks, ( not us, the jack-wagons of the world)

Buy a loaf of bread and a jar of peanut butter, you can make a sandwich and even keep it in your car or desk without refrigeration.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 27, 2013)

> Yeah, who'd a thunk it..maybe by giving the burger flippers a raise to  $15 an hour they might get an edjumacashun and figger those things out,  d'ya think?



Now don't start trying to raise the minimum wage again. I already posted the reasons it's a bad idea. :soap2:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 27, 2013)

Just being facetious...we know they'd just buy more Big Macs.  

A bit OT but....One of the funniest SNLs was a skit of a fast food counter.  The people coming up to the counter all had ginormous butts..When they placed their order the clerk would ask them if they wanted the order "fat assed"..instead of super sized.  Of course, they all had funny answers.  Had me rolling!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 27, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Now don't start trying to raise the minimum wage again. I already posted the reasons it's a bad idea. :soap2:



Oh, no Rkunsaw...again, just being facetious...I'm with ya' babe!


----------



## That Guy (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 27, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Just being facetious...we know they'd just buy more Big Macs.
> 
> A bit OT but....One of the funniest SNLs was a skit of a fast food counter.  The people coming up to the counter all had ginormous butts..When they placed their order the clerk would ask them if they wanted the order "fat assed"..instead of super sized.  Of course, they all had funny answers.  Had me rolling!



I love it when they come out with a bucket of fries and 3 big Macs while balancing a quart of *diet* Coke 'with that'. 

Whenever I'm asked if I want 'diet' sodas I snap "Do I look as though I drink that stuff?"


----------

